# Tivo not recognizing added size of new HDD



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

I posted in this in the Help forum before I remembered about this one so please forgive the duplicate post.

I just upgraded my dad's stock drive in his Tivo HD to a 2TB WD Green drive. I used winmfs to copy the stock drive to the new drive which worked fine. However, the Tivo is only showing available capacity of 21 HD hours (the capacity of the stock drive). It was suggested that I missed the Supersize command in winmfs but I'm pretty sure I did that and I don't see how that would result in only seeing the drive as a 160 GB drive rather than a 2TB drive. Any ideas?


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I posted in this in the Help forum before I remembered about this one so please forgive the duplicate post.
> 
> I just upgraded my dad's stock drive in his Tivo HD to a 2TB WD Green drive. I used winmfs to copy the stock drive to the new drive which worked fine. However, the Tivo is only showing available capacity of 21 HD hours (the capacity of the stock drive). It was suggested that I missed the Supersize command in winmfs but I'm pretty sure I did that and I don't see how that would result in only seeing the drive as a 160 GB drive rather than a 2TB drive. Any ideas?


Did you expand the drive before you used super size ??


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

When you pull the drive you can see the partition map on the drive. If it's unaltered you'll know you missed a step for whatever reason


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

WhiskeyTango said:


> I posted in this in the Help forum before I remembered about this one so please forgive the duplicate post.
> 
> I just upgraded my dad's stock drive in his Tivo HD to a 2TB WD Green drive. I used winmfs to copy the stock drive to the new drive which worked fine. However, the Tivo is only showing available capacity of 21 HD hours (the capacity of the stock drive). It was suggested that I missed the Supersize command in winmfs but I'm pretty sure I did that and I don't see how that would result in only seeing the drive as a 160 GB drive rather than a 2TB drive. Any ideas?


Supersize deals with the room the TiVo sets aside to record the stuff on the TeleWorld Paid Programming that it records in the middle of the night.

When it offers to show you a preview of some TV show or movie, that's where that footage came from.

We're only talking about 30 minutes of video, but apparently the TiVo sets aside a certain percentage of drive space for the Teleworld stuff, so if you increase the hard drive size, it'll set aside a lot more than it needs.

Supersize, in some way, keeps it from setting aside more than it would when using the original factory installed drive.

Your problem has nothing to do with Supersize.

What you need to do, at this point, is hook the 2TB back up to the PC with WinMFS on it (but not the original 160GB drive), open WinMFS, select the 2TB drive (should be under File, Select Drive).

Once it's selected, do File, mfsinfo

Look at the partition map.

You'll probably get something that corresponds to this--

Partition Maps
#: type name length base ( size )
1 Apple_partition_map Apple [email protected] ( 31.5K)
2 Image Bootstrap 1 [email protected] ( 512.0 )
3 Image Kernel 1 [email protected] ( 4.0M)
4 Ext2 Root 1 [email protected] ( 256.0M)
5 Image Bootstrap 2 [email protected] ( 512.0 )
6 Image Kernel 2 [email protected] ( 4.0M)
7 Ext2 Root 2 [email protected] ( 256.0M)
8 Swap Linux swap [email protected] ( 128.0M)
9 Ext2 /var [email protected] ( 256.0M)
10 MFS MFS application region [email protected] ( 288.0M)
11 MFS MFS media region [email protected] ( 65.6G)
12 MFS MFS application region 2 [email protected] ( 288.0M)
13 MFS MFS media region 2 [email protected] ( 82.0G)

except that there will be a 14th partition called an Apple Free Partiton, and it'll be quite large.

(If you instead have a 14th AND 15th partition, an MFS application region 3 and MFS media region 3, or names similar, then we have a different situation on our hands than I think that we do, and you should ignore the rest of this post, look for something you can click on in the WinMFS options that will let you save the mfsinfo output as a .txt file, and come back and post all of that)

If you don't see any indication in all the mfsinfo stuff that anything's wrong, close it and click on File, mfsadd

You should get a box where you can tell it to go ahead and make a partition bigger than 1.2TB. Do so.

When that finishes, go back and click on

mfsinfo

again and make sure everything looks right and that you now have a 14th and 15th partition, filling up the drive.


----------

